# submersible heater



## squeekee35 (Feb 9, 2010)

I have an aqueon 50 watt submersible heater. i am wondering do i completely submerse this in the tank or should i leave the very top of it with the control knob out of the water?

thank you
ang.


----------



## sq33qs (Jul 12, 2010)

You can completely submerge the heater, you just have to preset the desired temp before you submerge it or you could leave the adjusting knob out, your choice. hope this helps.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Submerse it as much as the directions say to. My heater says to fully submerse to a line on my heater, and do more if needed.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

You can do either but remember as a tip, heat rises, so to evenly distribute heat more evenly and efficiently to the tank, the lower it is the better.


----------



## Christine270 (Oct 13, 2010)

Mine says the same thing. Submerse it up to a certain line. I have mine almost fully submersed with the knob just barely sticking out, it's just easier that way if for some reason I need to adjust it.


----------

